# Thinking of being a trainer.



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

And I wanted your opinions. Nothing necessarily serious, just something that kinda goes along the lines of a paid hobby. Got a horse you're scared to get on because he runs? Got a horse that gets all barn sour and needs a little extra oomph to get him to go? That's where I come in. I'm doing these kind of things for my old friend/riding instructor. Horses that haven't been ridden in awhile that aren't exactly beginner friendly are horses I ride. 

I was wondering what you guys thought? I'm sure eventually I could move on, but right now I'm trying to be reasonable with myself.


----------



## Soulofhorse (Jan 7, 2012)

Depends on your experience and self-confidence. As my Mom says - your client should never know more than you do :wink:.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

We know nothing about your experience or knowledge. How much time and how many horses have you handled with those problems? What does you trainer (who probably knows your skills best) think?

A LOT more info is needed.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Go out and get the experience- working with one person for a few grumpy horses is nothing compared to some of the s*** that some people will put you on if you advertise like that. I read that and I expect you to stick like glue, and not get unseated and solve my horse's problems.

Instead, I would advertise you're experience, and let them know you have handled 'difficult' horses, if they're interested, they'll ask for more info etc... there are always more difficult horses out there then you have experience with, and some people will lie, and expect you to get on anything.

Another tip.. get good insurance 

Apart from that.. good luck, make a good name for yourself, and you'll get the business!


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, I should have been more detailed. But, a lot has happened as of yesterday. My trainer agreed to help me as long as I agreed to do lots of reading and learned different perspectives from other people so I can formulate my own opinion and skill sets. I've always had a passion for horses. I feel like I know a lot and I know I'm always open to learn something new about horses. I've taken a lot of time to read already, and am very proud to admit that every horse I have ever owned an ridden has taught me something that I still use today.

As for me, if experience is falling off a horse a billion times and always getting back on until you find out what the problem is, that's me. I get on _any_ horse that my trainer tells me to. Sometimes it's resulted in some pain or a lesson learned, but hey - you don't live unless you learn. I don't think I'll be jumping around advertising for a couple years. I want to train, and I've recently constructed a new route to my schooling plan thanks to my brilliant mom.

Instead of going to school for two years in car cosmetics, I'm going to go to a vet tech and be an assistant. The valid reasons she gave me were: 1) I'd be getting to go back to my original dream job without having to be *the* vet, which had it's jobs I didn't really wanna do, 2) in situations where a horse is needed to be seen by the vet, or if I end up working under an equine vet, I get the potential possibility to reach out for more clients for my training job. So, I'd have two jobs that I *love*.

I'm also going to be working on refreshing myself on English. I like western a lot, and will always be a western rider, but I'm not just a western rider - I'm a horse rider. Someday, I will find a dressage trainer and learn that as well to expand my knowledge and skill. For now, I'll stick to what I can reach.

The horse I've recently fallen for - Butterscotch - is being taught manners with split rein. She also wants to fix his attitude problem under the English saddle. I haven't personally seen how he acts with it yet, but I'll find out after I work on my English on a forgiving horse. Then, I'll hop on him and see if he really hates that contact as much as Hillari claims. It could be fun!

*I was taught to lunge yesterday.* Diana, the woman who taught me, is Nancy's (my trainer) niece. I lunged two horses. I do have to work on a couple things, but she said I did much better than anyone else she's ever had to teach and told Nancy I was a natural. I felt great, especially after Nancy said, "Yeah, I know. It's because she wants to be." 

I relearned how to see leads, and I learned what a cross canter was. This forum has also taught me a lot since I've joined. Amazing what the simple text from other horse folk can teach someone. 

The main thing I have to work on myself right now is to stop being so hard in my left leg and to be a little softer in my hands for horses who don't necessarily need reins to be told what to do. It's my biggest problem right now, but I'm hoping that I can train myself out of it. 

I'm not looking to really "open" for advertising until I finish school, which gives me lots of time to work with my trainer and possibly work/discuss with other trainers. This means I could have 2-3 years of self-training before I even blink at saying, "I'm experienced! Throw your horse my way!"

I do want advice. I want your scariest stories, your wise tales, and someday I'll get an SD card so I can record my riding so you guys can rip me apart piece-by-piece.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Have you ever gone to a clinic given by one of the big names? It can be an eye opener.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

No, but I've watched videos and seen 'em on TV.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Stoddard said:


> No, but I've watched videos and seen 'em on TV.


I have too but it absolutely isn't the same thing. You should go to see what they do that you don't see in a DVD or on TV.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I wouldn't mind going to see one of 'em. I will when I can, but right now I can't - even if one showed up in my town tomorrow. My car kinda hates me. Is there anyone you'd suggest I watch for to come in my area?


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmm, this may sound a little rude but nothing you said up there stuck out to me as 'trainer material' right _now_. I'd suggest working at it for a few more years and working under as many coaches / trainers as you can, as a working student, or just taking lessons. Additionally, if there are any rescues near you (specifically OTTB rehab type places) they will often look for people to volunteer to ride / train / put miles on OTTBS. I would, eventually, like to 'train' but I would never hire myself out to another person unless I knew I was able to take on whatever they threw at me, and totally knowledgeable in many disciplines and had put my experience to use on a 'flip' horse of my own, if that makes sense.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Well it's like I said, I'm not opening myself up to train people's horses for another 2-3 years (could be more, even) and my trainer told me to gain perspective from others. 

I'm planning to go to school in Tulsa, which has a very nice, high-class riding barn that I'm sure has at least one dressage rider somewhere. I think my trainer also has some kind of connection with the people who run it. If she does, then I'm going to see if she can help me set up some kind of "internship" over there for a little bit like I sorta have here. I just don't have to pay for it or whatever here because I've been riding here since I was nine, so they watched me grow up basically. I'm getting a good start as it is, and while I do need more years in riding experience, I'm the type of person who loves horses so much that I'll do whatever I can. And I've got lots of new-found ambition. 

I personally don't know of any rescues. All I really know of is the barn I ride at, the Arabian ranch up the road, and that barn in Tulsa I mentioned. My trainer could probably point me a couple of directions though when I do move.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok - so I started breaking horses at age 13.

By the time I was 17 I had started about half a dozen horses under saddle...

I also had had my skull fractured twice
more than 6 broken ribs
four broken fingers
four broken toes

As I continued to start horses and work with problem horses in college, I worked for some medium sized breeding farms and gained a lot of experience. I also gained....
two more fractures to my skull
a broken arm
a hairline facture of my hip
more broken ribs, fingers, and toes
permanent scars on both hands from rope burns

I gave up training horses in my 20s when I became a mother. I was simply going to pay someone else to do my training for me... but could never find soemone who actually knew more about horses than I did. So I trained for myself, just not others. 

At 35, while starting a horse for my daughter, I got bucked off and crushed my spine. Now, at 42, I can't work at all, I live on so many pain killers that I can no longer drive. Hopefuly this summer I will have full reconstructive surgery which although it will keep me from riding for at least a year, might bring me back to functional. 

So I ask you this - is it worth it? Honestly, if you are good enough, train your own, but don't take on someone else's problem. It is not worth it. The pay sucks and it is not worth your health.

I quit one job when the owner of the stallion I was riding didn't like that I was having trouble with a trot canter transition. The stallion had not been ridden in over four years and was really rusty. So the owner chased the horse with whip WITH ME STILL ON THE HORSE BAREBACK... that's where I got my broken arm.

Here is the mare who broke my back at an event two weeks before the accident. We are the middle horse and rider.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Is it worth it? For me, yes. Why? Because I love horses. Riding my own horse, I fell off, broke my tailbone, was paralyzed in the middle of a pasture for about 10 minutes or so (not entirely sure), crawled over two 6 foot fences, then hid my idiot accident from my parents for 3 days and limped around for about 2 months. I was only 12.

I know there's a lot of pain in your own equines alone. I know there's a chance I could fall off, the horse could land a foot in the middle of my back, and ruin my life. I know I can fall of land wrong or hit a fence, and have a broken neck - in which case I have a huge chance of being dead.

But I'm looking for a "paid hobby," slash second job. Will I get hurt? Yes. But it's why I'm going to learn as much ground working skills as possible. It's why I'm going to put my head in the books and my boots in the stirrups. I'm determined, and if I'm good, then I'd rather be the person training a horse than let a good horse become a broken equine. I'm not going to take on everyone and their brother's horse. I do plan to be a 1-horse-at-a-time trainer, as it is a hobby and I will have other work that will come first - just as my own horse (that I'll eventually own) will be. I don't plan to be rich, and I don't plan to be famous. I'm not looking to be a horse whisperer. Truthfully, I might not train for anyone else at all after I finally get my own horse. I don't know. 

I will create my own contract stating that the owner leave me and the horse be when training, or the contract will be broken so I don't face your incident. I came up with this already because the one time I did train for pay as a kid, I trained a mini-pony. I was teaching him manners on the halter, because he liked to bite. When I bopped him gently on the nose with the end of a cotton lead rope for taking a chunk out of my leg, the owner yelled at me to train the horse or to get lost. Uhm... So yes, I can see that.

I'm also planning to take 50% pay before I start. So if I fail for any reason, my time and effort wasn't wasted, or if the owner tries to jerk me around - well, my time and effort wasn't _completely_ wasted.

I know this journey will be a very difficult one, and I'll have some one horse rodeos, but I have fun riding horses that aren't perfect. I like the rush, and I've been lucky thus far. I love horses so much, I honestly believe I'd jump in front of a train for one, even if it'd just tried to kill me. I live and breathe equines, even when I'm no where near them.

Thank you so much for sharing your side and your story, yadlim. I actually kind of admire what bits I've read from you around the site thus far. You're very sensible. 

I want this, I want it bad. I think I can do it. I'm willing to try and I have people willing to teach. I'm willing to listen to fellow horsemen on this site. I'm willing to read books, watch shows, and look into the views of the famed horsemen and women.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

Kewl - then learn everythign you can and go for it.

I just wanted to make sure you understood the downside. 

I have yet to be able to stop training... just ask my daughter who I am supervising as she startes her new horse.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I understand. I understand that horse riding no matter what horse you mount can be fun or disastrous. I also know that no two horses are alike, like snowflakes. Pretty snowflakes. 

I hope you'll be around to give me your experience whenever I have a question.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

I will always answer a question with my best knowledge. Not everyone likes that. But if I can help, I will.

first and foremost, I always suggest you start by hugging a horse!!


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Yup! Hugged one today.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

Lucky!!! I don't get to hug mine until Sunday!!!!!


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

My buck fifty on horse training. (It it is bit more than two cents worth…)
First and foremost, you have to love what you are doing more than your health. If you are like me, that is not a problem. Here is some of what has been floating about my head since I started reading this thread. 

Payment:

This is a subject that you have to work out with the horse owner. But you need to have what you are comfortable in mind before you start talking. There are pros and cons in the many different ways of getting paid. 

One way to do it is to set the price for teaching a certain skill, for instance halter breaking a baby, or w/t/c on an unstarted colt. If you are going to do this, make sure that you have it in writing what the exact end of the contract is. Make sure your definition of w/t/c is the same as the clients definition. I like this one and used to use it usually for specific things – getting an untouched stud ready to go into a showmanship class, halter breaking a two month old, etc.

There is also payment per session. This is one I used to do a lot. That way if we had a great day and learned everything I wanted to in ten minutes, we were done and walk away for the day. Conversely if the horse is having a stubborn day, you have the opportunity to out patience him and the owner does not freak out because the two of you are standing there staring at each other for two hours not apparently doing anything. 

There is also payment by the hour. I hate this, because I always get screwed. I have been using Natural Horsemanship long before it became popular. When others trainers at the same stable were cranking out something that could w/t/c in two weeks, I was spending four months to get a horse who never once bucked. I like to take whatever time it takes to get from point A to point B and I hate having someone time me while we are getting there.


Owners:

Most owners who turn to a trainer have a reason they have come to a trainer – it usually is that they are somehow over their heads. Sometimes they have the skills to do it themselves but don’t have time. Sometimes they don’t have the skills and the horse needs training. Sometimes the owner needs skills and the horse is fine.

I don’t do the latter – I don’t have the right people skills.

If the owner just doesn’t have the time, they can be a pain in the rear. They will want things done their way and only their way. Sometimes they are open to new ideas, and sometimes not. If you agree with how they work with horses, this can be a fantastic set up for a young trainer. If you don’t, get out quick.

I have had owners who “knew more than I did” take whips to horses, specifically stallions, that I was riding bareback. The first time I didn’t get hurt, the second time I did. He was also very angry at me that three weeks after starting a five year stallion under saddle, he was not ready for a Class A show ring. 

Owners who just need help with a horse and know it, these are usually the ones I liked to work with, they were open to new ideas and ready to learn along with their horse. 

No matter why the horse needs to be worked, put it in writing the methods you will be using. If you are going to rough bronc a horse into submission, put it in writing. If you are going to take your time and use a constant give and take of natural horsemanship, put it in writing. If you are dealing with someone who does not understand that this is a thousand pound animal who may have to be occasionally disciplined, put it in writing. 

Feed:

Many times, especially with the owner who needs help, it is at least partially due to a feed issue. Make sure that you can change what the horse is being fed, and put it in writing. 

So, good luck, take care, and always have someone there when you are training. Never train when you are the only person there.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

*Thank you one billion times for your wise words, Yadlim.* I really honestly appreciate the input you're giving me. I'll be keeping all of this in mind when I start working for other people. I'm even going to write in the contract that I'll write a receipt for every payment made and keep a copy of it for myself. 

I'm gonna talk a little to my ex-co-worker who has about 20+ years of experience in training. She gentles horses, and they're always a real pleasure to ride. She's got some good horse advice, I just feel like a pain in the butt with all the questions. 

I'm going to save your post in my laptop, if that's okay with you, so I can have it later down the road.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm not sure I can say this without it coming across as rude, so I will just say it.

In my personal opinion, someone who is just being taught to lunge has no business trying to train other people's horses.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

HowClever said:


> I'm not sure I can say this without it coming across as rude, so I will just say it.
> 
> In my personal opinion, someone who is just being taught to lunge has no business trying to train other people's horses.


Did you read the rest of it, or just read the part about me lunging? I know a lot in other areas, I just don't know everything. I stated I wasn't doing it now, I'd be doing it much later, after some years of straight training for my own self. 

I know I'm not coming across as a super, awesome, experienced rider. But I'm not trying to come off as that. Not right now.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I believe you posted you have worked with a trainer/and or working with a trainer. Continue to do so, work at a breeding farm & ride some stallions, work with a coach. You will soon have the skills neccessary to start a colt, world needs more suckers, oops, sorry I mean trainers. I am smart, I quit before I broke anything that couldn't be fixed.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the tip... I guess. I can't decide if you're just trying to joke or not. Heh.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

You just learned how to lunge ... yeah I would not be PAYING you to ride my horse.

Much less "train" it. Do you understand the importance of a good FOUNDATION and ground work? Like seriously? And are you a teenager? I would not hire a person who cannot legally hold liability insurance. Which you would need to have. 

Your going to create more problems than you solve at this point. Go work for as many trainers as possible. Ride as MANY horses as possible. You DO need to be a super duper excellent rider to be a trainer. You just DO. What do you know that will qualify you to be a trainer?

You obviously do not know ground work. (i.e. lunging - btw, you let that pony get off very easily with that chunk out of your leg, with me, he would have met jesus that day) Have you ever handled a stallion? Try it. 

Now, I am not saying you can't do it. Any "good" or "firm" rider can correct minor behavioral problems, but I by no means would consider you able to raise, break and train babies. And I am not being mean, I am simply saying that you have so so so much to learn. And then when you HAVE learned you need to train some of your own horses, and then sell them. When you create a good product, people will ask for you. It is just MORE than being a good rider. 

Some things for you to research if you insist on doing this ...
- GROUNDWORK! 
- Dressage
- Lateral Work
- Ground Driving
- Flexing
- Manners
- Saddle Fitting
- Tack Knowledge (Any horse should be able to work in a plain snaffle and be supple, soft, responsive and correct < research all those terms too)
- Horse Maturation
- How Horses Think!

And so much more that I cannot even think to start listing. Please do not take this the wrong way. You can get there, I just do not see you there right now.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

I know a lot. Just because I didn't know how to lunge doesn't mean I'm stupid. I just never had the opportunity to learn lunging. I've watched lunging a lot, read about it, and apparently I'm a flippin' natural. I've worked in round pins very successfully, but I hate doing so because you never know when a horse could slip or catch his leg while bucking (and I only did it when Nancy told me to do so). I really, really love to learn how to ride Dressage, but I don't know that I can at my barn. I'm waiting until I learn all I can where I'm already at.

Yes, I have handled a stallion before. I was rightfully scared ****less, but I didn't show it and I made him mind his manners while I had my hands on that lead-rope. There's always at least one stallion around the ranch, and I swear they're all more well mannered on the lead than half the gelding or mares tend to be. I know that's just because most are older and have been taught well, though.

I used to flex my older mare's fore legs a little and stretch them forward carefully so I could make sure she was doing good, especially when it got colder.

I have tack knowledge. I'm no expert by any means, but I know the basics and, well, my memory isn't good enough to remember what bits are called.

Like I said, I know I'm nothing anyone would want to hire. Right now I "train" Nancy's horses for free. AKA, I get on and work them until they're easy enough to ride for others. Right now my projects are a mother and daughter who need to become trail ponies. The daughter was amazing today, and the mother is starting to come around. Lots of separation anxiety though from the mother, so she keeps trying to haul butt to the gate. Heh, so I made her stay in the opposite end for a few minutes.

I know how to teach manners. I've lead around too many horses who wanted to walk on me, bite me, or jump around like a moron. One broke my toe. He stayed off my feet after that. The mini that bit my leg didn't bite too **** hard - there was no marks. I did break him of it. He was a year old stally that was adorable and lovable, but ornery than hell. And I always get on every horse I fall off of again that day. 

I know falling off and getting back on doesn't prove skill, but I think it proves I'm determined enough. And I'm kinda thinking that's what my trainer likes about me. I can't tell you how many times she had told me to get on someone's horse while in the middle of a lesson (a few years ago) when most days that rider could out ride me. I guess it's because I've fallen enough to know there's no point in being scared if you're going to get on a horse at all. That just makes it worse.

*Also, thanks for replying.  *Your bluntness reminds me of Nancy, haha. I've got basics, but it's a bit all over. But you gave me a bit of a list. If you want, message me a whole list and I'll save it. I'm taking this seriously.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

Most ranch horse trainers, never once lunge a horse. I have watched many many horses started who were never once lunged. I have purchased horses who were in thier teens who had honestly thousands of miles on them who had never once seen a lunge line. 

You might be surprised how few people actually know how to properly lunge.


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

yadlim said:


> You might be surprised how few people actually know how to properly lunge.


Honestly, the only people I've seen around the horse ranch around here lunge, are those who know how to from other places, or those who were taught by Nancy or her niece. Basically, those she dubs ready to ground work a horse. 

My next step is to learn how to train a horse to lunge for the first time, which I get to do later on this week.  

I love learning something new every day I step foot on that ranch.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Maybe i can give my 2cents considering im paying over 43k a year to become a "trainer". Im getting my bachelors of science in western riding and equine business management. 

I can still remember the first time i ever loped a horse, i had this overwhelming feeling of fireworks shooting out of every part of my body. I still get the chills thinking about it. Thats the point when i knew thats what i wanted to do with my life, i didnt care what it took. I just had no idea /how/ to go about doing something like that. 

The thing is you need to have a passion and a love for the horse. Not just *a* horse, but horses in general. It takes a certain type of person to make a good trainer. Alot like professional singers, you must have the raw talent and the passion to make it. It takes years of hard work and dedication. 

Just like anything you must learn to crawl before you can learn to run. Which takes years and years. I was discussing moving hips with Clark Bradley (who is in the AQHA hall of fame) he told me "I was doing this wrong for years, it must have taken me 10 years of training before i finally figured out how to do it right". You literally never stop learning in his business. 

You also must realize that there are thousands of other horse related jobs out there. Many that have to do with riding aswell. Alot of people who are interested in making horses their career automatically think "trainer". But not everyone can make the cut, and thats ok. 

There is a girl who graduated from my school who ponys horses on the track for a living. She has 2 pony horses, rides one half the day, and the other the other half. She gets 25$ per horse she ponys. Thats really good money if you pony enough horses in a day. Its those kind of jobs that most people dont think about when considering a career in horses. 

My suggestion would be keep going in the direction your going. Keep up with your trainer. Listen to anyone who will talk to you, and soak it up like a sponge. Seminars, videos, reading, etc.. I know there are alot of people who are anti video & book, but i feel like you can learn something from everyone. Sure its much more informative and useful if you go there and watch in person. Or if your actually getting a lesson yourself. But educating yourself no matter how you go about doing so is never a bad thing.

Maybe one day you'll become the trainer you want to be, or maybe you wont. Either way its important to do what you love and love what you do. It is said if you love what you do you will never work a day in your life. Goodluck!


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

.Delete. said:


> Maybe i can give my 2cents considering im paying over 43k a year to become a "trainer". Im getting my bachelors of science in western riding and equine business management.


Thank you for your perspective! I am going to read as much as possible. Nancy literally has a book in every angle. She has books on horse health, horse body function, horse thinking, horse training, veterinary manuals, farrier books, and the little color and breed books that everyone likes staring at.

I'm thinking of asking to borrow her vet books since I'm also going to be a vet assistant, and of course I wouldn't mind borrowing a book or two in everything else. I've found that magazines are also a good way to get a little brief explanation of some things. I actually just learned the other day that my trainer's husband actually taught me a harsher way of cinching a horse. Now I know how to do it more gently to avoid my horse becoming "girthy," and I'm gonna use it from now on. Last year, a friend who trains for an Arabian breeder (champions no less) and does her own personal training, taught me to put air under the pad so it had space to move into a comfortable place as I rode, rather than becoming uncomfortable.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Im a firm believer that you can learn something from everyone. Wether that be what to do or what not to do.


----------

